# Tsunami dog rescued at sea after 3 weeks



## JoinTheChase (Mar 20, 2011)

Couldn't see this elsewhere (sorry if it's already been posted).

How cute is this?

BBC News - Japan tsunami dog rescued after three weeks at sea


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*We heard about this on the radio this morning.Great news,and he/she looks in pretty good shape.*


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

how wonderful is that!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Fantastic


----------

